

At Y Combinator, Social is Out, Revenue is In - jamest
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/03/26/at-smaller-y-combinator-social-is-out-revenue-is-in/

======
alenart
A "Kayak for insurance" is a huge missed opportunity for AAA, who already
offers this type of service to its members. Actually, AAA should really look
into an accelerator/incubator for travel startups.

------
dccoolgai
The thing that is salient to me is that a lot of the successful ones now seem
to be hardware-prototype startups. Hardware is the new software.

